# ZTE Paragon



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I picked up this ZTE Paragon Z753G from TracFone for free ... not much to lose, eh?

Never had a gadget like this before, so I figured I'd try to play with one for a while and see if it was useful. So far, it's WiFi only, not activated on cell service. I've been using it as a music player and some other things that don't need cell service.


Added a 32Gb SD card for files, pictures, music, etc. But apparently the don't go there and can't be moved there despite everything I've read on various sites. The 'Move to SD Card" button is never there. Even tried a couple of file mover 'apps' ( I hate that term ), that claimed to be able to do it, but no luck. One of them mentioned root access issues.

Is it possible that TracFone locked that ability out? Is there any way around it?


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

ZTE tells me it can only be done with Marshmallow, but they can't tell me how to upgrade.

From Settings >> Software Update >> Check For Updates, I get 'Unable to connect to server.'

Ideas?


----------



## Stelcom66 (Oct 16, 2016)

I wonder if you were ever able to move apps? I also have an SD memory in the same phone, will it shows in Storage I'll frequently be unable to take a photo or video since memory says full, but there's nothing on the SD card.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

No. Found out it's the OS that blocks it. Supposedly the newest version (Marshmallow) allows it again, but lower versions don't.

I did get it to set pictures onto the SD card instead of internal memory somehow, but I'm not really sure how I did it.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Oct 16, 2016)

Ok - meant to say "_While _ it shows in Storage... "

If you do happen to recall how you got pictures to go to the SD card please post it here. That's what I'm trying to do since it's pictures and videos that seem to cause the memory to indicate it's full. I'll try fooling around with it some more.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Stelcom66 said:


> Ok - meant to say "_While _ it shows in Storage... "
> 
> If you do happen to recall how you got pictures to go to the SD card please post it here. That's what I'm trying to do since it's pictures and videos that seem to cause the memory to indicate it's full. I'll try fooling around with it some more.



I know you can drag and drop them from a PC running Windows 7. You just need a USB cable. The ZTE appears like any other removable USB device.

Seems to me like after I did that, the camera started putting them on the SD card by default, but I can't explain why.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Oct 16, 2016)

Well then that sounds easy enough - thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Oct 16, 2016)

Found something I didn't expect - took some pictures and videos today. Sent a few via bluetooth to my pc. Connected a USB cable since the videos were going to take a while. I found all recent pictures and videos on the SD card, so they've been stored there for a least a few weeks now. I also don't know why, I never moved photos and videos from the phone to the SD card.


----------

